# Aquaviva white, sail, sword 7/29



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Decided to fish Sunday afternoon and do a little swordfishing Sun night. Cleared the pass around 10:30AM. Headed straight for the spur. While in route found a nice line just north of the edge in between elbow and nipple. Put the lines in and work the line....nothing. Continue to troll to the Spur. Approximately 14 miles northwest of the spur we hook a nice sail. Craig's son is on the take and lands his first sailfish. We're stoked. Keep heading south. Approximately 11 miles northwest of the spur we hook a white. Again Craig's son saddles up and makes short work the white. Can't believe it. Now the pressure is on to catch a blue. Doesn't happen. Get to spur with 2 hours of sunlight to spare. Work the area trying desperately to catch a blue. Darkness seals our fate. Set up on the north wall for swords. After 20 minutes we have our first hook up. Ends up to be a 25lb escolar. Put the lines back out. 15 minutes later a shark....bummer. Again lines out. 30 minutes pass and I hear the balloon on the shallow rod pop. Think its a shark and both Craig and I try to convince one another to take the rod. I end up with the rod and little did I know I would be entrenched in an hour battle. Get the fish up and it's a nice sword. After that we decide to head in as the sword barely fit in our bag and we had ice situation. Awesome day on Aquaviva.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome report with lots of reward for the effort. Nice job guys


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go fellas! Wish I could have made it.

Tommy


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent!!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Great Job :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Also a big high five goes out to Shane Martin 1 white and 1 sail a super day for a jr. angler !!!!!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report guys!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great report and awesome pics!! Way to go guys!

Robert


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, I love dropping on those ledges at night!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, you cannot complain about that trip! Sail, White and Sword! How were the steaks?!?!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome! You guys are having a geat year.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Crazy year, were actually hooking and landing white marlin. Anyone want a 25 #oilfish we did'nt want to keep it, but it found its way home and now needs someone to take it home and experience the blithering sh*ts


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

SWEET! Waiting at Sportsmans right now. Hoping this crap will move out of here.

Great report Keith


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Wow what a trip*

Excellent trip guys, does not get much better than that in my book, thanks for the report :thumbsup:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome report congrats. How big is your boat? May have seen y'all


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

29 Century


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

AMAZING trip! You guys are superstars! I wanna catch fish like you do one day! Congrats Keith and Craig.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats fellers!! I wanna be just like ya'll when I grow up!!!!!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the report, and congrats on an awesome trip!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Good pics and Great fish


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Man that's a great trip!!! Congrats


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Catching em up! Great report!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, Awsome right there.


----------



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

*My Heroes*

I'm trying to catch one of these three, and you get them all on one trip. You guys are killing me! Could you tell us what each of them was caught on along with where in the spread? Also, what were the depths that they were caught in and the depth that the sword bait was deployed?
Thanks and Congrats!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Sailfish was caught on blue/pink marlin magic on long starboard rigger. White on black/purple eat me lure (old school) on the starboard short flat. Sword was caught on a large squid rigged with an LP hook and Centrum disco light placed 250-300' of water. Good luck.


----------

